# Tamron 28-300MM F/3.5-6.3 DI VC PZD Full Frame Lens Official



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16753"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16753">Tweet</a></div>
<span style="font-style: italic; color: #222222;">Innovative All-In-One zoom integrates state-of-the-art optical design, PZD (Piezo Drive) and Tamron’s exclusive VC (Vibration Compensation) system to achieve superb image quality in a remarkably compact, lightweight package.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">June 19, 2014, Commack, NY – Tamron USA, Inc. has announced the delivery date of the anticipated 28-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD (Model A010), an advanced new All-In-One zoom lens for full-frame DSLR cameras. The lens will be available in the U.S. in both Canon and Nikon mount (Sony mount availability to be announced) on June 26, 2014 at $849.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Since the launch in 1992 of the 28-200mm (Model 71D) high-power zoom lens – which featured a revolutionary compact, lightweight design – Tamron has been continually expanding its portfolio of world class optics to benefit consumers. Having revolutionized the optical design of the previous 28-300mm (Model A20), Tamron developed a powerful new, high-power zoom lens for full-frame DSLR cameras that enhances image quality and incorporates the PZD (Piezo Drive)-a standing-wave ultrasonic motor system optimized for swift, quiet AF-and the acclaimed VC (Vibration Compensation) mechanism in an amazingly compact configuration.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Featuring a new, sophisticated external finish, this lens complements the performance and style of full-frame DSLRs, while delivering the practical advantages of an All-In-One zoom lens.</span></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1029393-REG/tamron_28_300mm_f_3_5_6_3_di_vc.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Preorder the Tamron 28-300 f/3.5-5.6 DI VC PZA at B&H Photo $849</a></strong></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><b style="color: #222222;">Product Highlights</b></p>
<ul>
<li><b>State-of-the-art optical design technology delivers superior image quality.</b>

The advanced optical construction of this lens includes four elements of LD (Low Dispersion) glass, three Molded-Glass Aspherical elements, one Hybrid Aspherical element, one XR (Extra Refractive Index) glass element, and one element of UXR (Ultra-Extra Refractive Index) glass, which has greater refractive index than XR. The full use of specialized glass elements in its design contributes to making this outstanding lens as compact and lightweight as possible, while minimizing aberrations, resulting in superior image quality. Particularly impressive is the thorough compensation of chromatic aberrations at the telephoto end, yielding images of enhanced clarity and crispness.</li>
<li><b>Focus on portability – The lens is now even smaller and lighter.</b>

In addition to state-of-the-art optical design that facilitates downsizing of the lens body, the mechanical design leads to a smaller overall lens compared to the existing Tamron 28-300mm (Model A20). The incorporation of a highly sophisticated multi-stack-cam layout that takes up far less space as well as the PZD (Piezo Drive) AF, an autofocus drive system with a simpler, more compact structure, make it possible to reduce the overall dimensions of this lens. These technologies are the fruit of Tamron’s more than 20 years of research and development in the high-power zoom lens field.</li>
<li><b>Advanced anti-reflection coating.</b>

The application of BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) coatings for suppressing reflections on lens element surfaces minimizes unwanted flare and ghosting to deliver sharp, crisp, high-contrast images.</li>
<li><b>Upgraded cosmetic design – Elegant tungsten silver brand ring.</b>

Tamron has upgraded the cosmetic design and finish of this lens to create a more sophisticated, high-end look in keeping with the demands of discerning full-frame DSLR users. Employing a sophisticated linear pattern rubber grip on the zoom and focus rings and an elegant tungsten silver brand ring, this newly designed model accentuates its visceral presence with understated elegance and class.</li>
<li><b>PZD (Piezo Drive) delivers faster, quieter autofocus action.</b>

The PZD (Piezo Drive), a standing-wave ultrasonic motor system, delivers faster, quieter, more precise action when the autofocus is engaged. The full-time manual focus system is easy and intuitive, enabling quick and convenient manual focus at any time.</li>
<li><b>Sharper images with VC (Vibration Compensation)</b>

Tamron’s acclaimed VC (Vibration Compensation) mechanism reduces image blur caused by camera shake to deliver significantly sharper images even when shooting handheld.</li>
<li><b>Circular diaphragm facilitates achieving spectacular blur effects</b>

Using a circular diaphragm[4], this lens achieves spectacular background blur effects that enable creative use of depth of field</li>
<li><b>Moisture-resistant construction for worry-free outdoor shooting.</b>

Moisture-resistant construction helps prevent moisture from penetrating the lens.</li>
</ul>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;"><b>Specifications</b></p>
<table class="ComparisonTable" style="color: #222222;">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td><b>Model</b></td>
<td>A010</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Max Format size</b></td>
<td>35mm FF</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Focal length</b></td>
<td>28–300 mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Image stabilisation</b></td>
<td>Yes</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Lens mount</b></td>
<td>Canon EF, Nikon F (FX), Sony/Minolta Alpha</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Maximum aperture</b></td>
<td>F/3.5 – F/6.3</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Minimum aperture</b></td>
<td>F/22.0 – F/40.0</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Number of diaphragm blades</b></td>
<td>7</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Aperture notes</b></td>
<td>Circular diaphragm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Elements / Groups</b></td>
<td>19 / 15</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Minimum focus</b></td>
<td>0.49 m (19.29″)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Maximum magnification</b></td>
<td>0.29×</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Autofocus</b></td>
<td>Yes</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Motor type</b></td>
<td>PZD Ultrasonic</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Full time manual</b></td>
<td>Yes</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Focus method</b></td>
<td>Internal</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Distance scale</b></td>
<td>Yes</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Weight</b></td>
<td>540 g (1.19 lb)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Diameter</b></td>
<td>74 mm (2.93″)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Length</b></td>
<td>96 mm (3.78″)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Zoom method</b></td>
<td>Rotary (extending)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Zoom lock</b></td>
<td>Yes</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Filter thread</b></td>
<td>67 mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Hood supplied</b></td>
<td>Yes</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;"><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1029393-REG/tamron_28_300mm_f_3_5_6_3_di_vc.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Preorder the Tamron 28-300 f/3.5-5.6 DI VC PZA at B&H Photo $849</a></strong></p>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;"><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## dufflover (Jun 19, 2014)

The Canon L version has been the long-standing one that it's presumably targeted by this. Not my type of lens but would be good to see how it stands up (esp at the this price) against the ol' lens.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 19, 2014)

This lens will not be competing in the same league as the Canon 28-300mmL in terms of build quality, weather seal, focusing speed and size. I will be a consumer lens like the one found in Nikon that is a fantastic lens. I will wait for reviews to then take a decision but, it's an attractive do-it-all lens for canon users. I don't think it will be the same for nikon users since they already have it and it's priced at the same range.


----------



## Woody (Jun 19, 2014)

540g. That almost seals the deal. If its performance is anywhere near decent, I may pick one up.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jun 19, 2014)

Agreed. This looks like a great do-all lens for when you need that, and they've kept it compact.

Tamron = year of the lens
Sigma = year of the lens
Canon = _____________ ???


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 19, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> Agreed. This looks like a great do-all lens for when you need that, and they've kept it compact.



Its portability is its virtue from the onset. That Canon 28-300 is a monstrosity that screams 'look at me I'm a really cool WHITE lens' and then breaks your wrist.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 19, 2014)

Part of me is actually kind of excited about this a single lens that I can use all day on my 5DIII would be great for travel and other situations where bringing multiple lenses or changing lenses isn't practical. The 28-300L is clearly not that lens as mrsfotografie pointed out.

If the IQ is above average, I think it might be an interesting lens.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 20, 2014)

Too late ... I was hoping for this lens from Tamron in 2012 and ended buying their first 28-300 VC version, only to be disappointed with poor performance ... but now that I've been shooting more with the mirrorless cameras, these kind of "all-in-one zoom" lenses, no longer make sense for travel for me.


----------



## sjp010 (Jun 20, 2014)

$850? Tamron, who do you think you are? Canon???


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 21, 2014)

sjp010 said:


> $850? Tamron, who do you think you are? Canon???



Nope, Canon charges you 2500+. ;D


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jun 21, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> This lens will not be competing in the same league as the Canon 28-300mmL in terms of build quality, weather seal, focusing speed and size. I will be a consumer lens like the one found in Nikon that is a fantastic lens. I will wait for reviews to then take a decision but, it's an attractive do-it-all lens for canon users. I don't think it will be the same for nikon users since they already have it and it's priced at the same range.



I will wait for the reviews. Out of all the Canon lenses, I decided to skip the Canon 28-300mm mostly because of size and price. I waited for the really good Canon 70-300mm L. I know that it is not the same but I've been very happy with this 70-300mm. In fact, Nikon would do well to try to compete with it. However I do have the Nikon 28-300 and my copy has exceeded my expectations. I really don't see buying a Tamron since I've always been let down on their lenses. I wish this new lens really competes with the Sigma Art line which I have been so happy with. I'd love to see the IQ the same as the Art line. I was testing the Tamron 150-600 at 600mm all weekend and the center quality was minimally ok but all the edges away from the center were just poor. At first I thought it was me so I tried the Wimberly, RRS RH50, and an Arcatech. I tried hand one top of lens to stabilize it, then no hand. With VC, no VC. Full sun, then shade. Rock, grass, cars, and even people (in wet suits). What I found was close subjects seemed ok but distant subjects not. I tried four different days. I'm just not in love with Tamron.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 21, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Part of me is actually kind of excited about this a single lens that I can use all day on my 5DIII would be great for travel and other situations where bringing multiple lenses or changing lenses isn't practical. The 28-300L is clearly not that lens as mrsfotografie pointed out.
> 
> If the IQ is above average, I think it might be an interesting lens.



i'm more excited about the 18-200 on the eos-M for this purpose and keep fast glass like the sigma 50 1.4 on the 5Dmk3


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 21, 2014)

It concerns me that "Elegant tungsten silver brand ring" is the 4th feature listed?!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 21, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> It concerns me that "Elegant tungsten silver brand ring" is the 4th feature listed?!



it looks pretty good on the 150-600....


----------

